# venting a range hood thru existing metal roof



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

Go big. Our house has a metal roof, and the roofer was afraid of putting too big a hole through it. So the 8" duct connects to a 4" hole with a stupid little flapper valve. As a result, the hood doesn't work nearly as well as it used to with the larger hole it went through before the new roof went on.


----------

